# Kudos to Tug Members



## thalliday (Sep 9, 2013)

I've been a member here for just over a year..usually just pursuing and very little posting.  In light of my experience I had with various Tug members yesterday, I felt I should share.

I hadn't been blessed with one of those surprise AC issued by II within the past month, but had been planning to travel to Orlando this upcoming winter.  From reading the forums, I knew the expiry and where inventory was most likely to be had with these ACs

I contacted a couple of members that had indicated they had received an AC, but were unsure if they would be able to utilize before expiry.  I offered to take it off their hands for what it would cost to book themselves.

To my surprise, I received a quick response from all that I had emailed..to either let me know that they were able to use it..or were willing to transfer to me. I was able to secure a reservation for my upcoming vacation in less than 24 hours!

I had already thought this site was a great website with the sharing of the wealth of information timesharers have accumulated, but I think that this experience really shows how genuine, thoughtful and giving this community is as well!

Thank you


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 9, 2013)

Great! Glad you were able to find a week that worked for you.

I really think that TUG needs a forum here where people can offer up ACs that will otherwise go to waste. There really is no place for that except in distressed 45 days out from expiration.

One man's trash is another man's treasure.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 9, 2013)

There are some great people here on TUG.  

I didn't get any of those AC's either.  I was hoping, but nada for me.  You would think those Sheraton and Marriott deposits would entitle me to at least one.


----------



## Safti (Sep 9, 2013)

I can appreciate where tlhalliday is coming from. Just when I could use an AC, I don't have one available. When I have one available and I know I'm not going to use it, I like to give it away. We should have a sticky on this so that people can offer their AC's to other TUGgers. Have a great trip tlhalliday!


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 9, 2013)

Safti said:


> We should have a sticky on this so that people can offer their AC's to other TUGgers.



I agree. Though it would probably have to be maintained in the Members Only forum.


----------



## siesta (Sep 9, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I agree. Though it would probably have to be maintained in the Members Only forum.


+1 

10 characters


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 9, 2013)

hmm, wonder if I can find a way to get these in the marketplace as their own category somehow...let me think on it.


----------



## Safti (Sep 9, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> hmm, wonder if I can find a way to get these in the marketplace as their own category somehow...let me think on it.



Brian,
That would be so great. So many of these AC's just go to waste. We should begin to attach some value to them. Appreciate you giving some thought to this.


----------



## momeason (Sep 9, 2013)

I vote for a giveaway area..we have to be careful not to get in trouble with II.
I love to share with my TUG friends.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 9, 2013)

momeason said:


> I vote for a giveaway area..we have to be careful not to get in trouble with II.
> I love to share with my TUG friends.



I would agree. Obviously II expects a certain percentage to go unused and counts on that when giving them out. Though I doubt any effort on our part to help use up some extra ones would even be a blip in the percentage of ACs actually used.

II doesn't mind people giving them away and I am sure they like people giving to family and friends. They may frown upon an organized effort through...


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 9, 2013)

yes, they would have no ability to put a price on them, as its against II policy to charge for them.  (sadly dollars to donuts II will shut this down if it gets popular)

I just want to set it up so that folks arent charged an ad credit for posting an ad for this particular "resort" so to speak....so sadly its not as easy as just adding a new resort to the database (although I just did that for simplicities sake).

if you have a ton of ad credits and feel like posting up an AC, give it a shot...but if you wait a bit ill figure out a way to make it not deduct an ad credit from your account when posting a freebie like this.

this will list them all for easy reference...i guess you could just put the usage date for the week the AC expires?

http://www.tug2.com/RnR/TabResortCl...sortGUID=26341fd4-315c-45a6-96ac-d6214e20b241


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 10, 2013)

Or how about a sub-forum in Sightings/Distressed? If we have it in the marketplace, doesn't that attract more riff raff and scammers and irritating hagglers?  Not sure what haggling can be done, but knuckleheads usually find a way.


----------



## Safti (Sep 10, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> Or how about a sub-forum in Sightings/Distressed? If we have it in the marketplace, doesn't that attract more riff raff and scammers and irritating hagglers?  Not sure what haggling can be done, but knuckleheads usually find a way.



I would agree. Sightings is for members and perhaps a sticky under sightings would work.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 10, 2013)

eh, dont think thats the place for them IMO.

id rather see them in bargain deals before sightings.  I dont see much "rifraff" digging thru ads to find someone posting up free ACs TBH.


----------



## Safti (Sep 10, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> eh, dont think thats the place for them IMO.
> 
> id rather see them in bargain deals before sightings.  I dont see much "rifraff" digging thru ads to find someone posting up free ACs TBH.



I bow to your expertise in running this site. I rarely go to marketplace because I don't generally rent but if TUGers knew that there was a special thread to access AC's more people might visit the site. I do not believe II has any difficulty with "family and friends" but they would not allow anyone to profit from the AC's.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 10, 2013)

I wouldnt have a problem putting a link to the page where all the AC's were in a thread here for easy access.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 10, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> Or how about a sub-forum in Sightings/Distressed? If we have it in the marketplace, doesn't that attract more riff raff and scammers and irritating hagglers?  Not sure what haggling can be done, but knuckleheads usually find a way.





Safti said:


> I would agree. Sightings is for members and perhaps a sticky under sightings would work.





TUGBrian said:


> eh, dont think thats the place for them IMO.
> 
> id rather see them in bargain deals before sightings.  I dont see much "rifraff" digging thru ads to find someone posting up free ACs TBH.





TUGBrian said:


> I wouldnt have a problem putting a link to the page where all the AC's were in a thread here for easy access.



My only issue with an open thread is that you would get a lot of lookie loos. If I am offering up an AC, I am hoping nine times out of ten that the person is already an II member and can have a general idea of available inventory before inquiring about an AC. I don't want to spend all my time looking up availability for people. At least in Sightings, chances are the person is already an II member.


----------



## kwindham (Sep 10, 2013)

I think this a fantastic idea.  No ideas or helpful hints on how to help incorporate it though.

To OP, congrats, this really is a wonderful community.  I belong to several message boards, (not TS) and honestly, tug is the best!  The people are friendly and genuinely want to help others.  In todays society, that's becoming a rarity sadly.


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 10, 2013)

Ok how about a Sightings sticky? As a point of reference, I have been able to offload XYZ exchanges in the XYZ thread in the Sightings forum. Having a dedicated sticky in Sightings might work.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm sorry, but I don't understand this at all.  For one thing, I hate the push on TUG for more and more items to be restricted to the Sightings/Distressed forums.  For another, I don't like when it's encouraged on TUG to circumvent any timeshare/exchange companies' rules.  (And I fully realize that these are minority opinions on TUG.)

II's rules expressly state,


> Membership in II may be used only for personal and noncommercial  purposes. Any other use of membership benefits may result in the suspension or termination of a Member’s privileges, as well as cancellation of any existing Confirmations and loss of fees associated with all II memberships and Confirmations held by such Member


and,


> The Host Accommodations may be used only for personal and noncommercial purposes. Members are expressly prohibited from exchanging or renting the Host Accommodations, including, but not limited to offering the Host Accommodations for sale or rent to third parties through the use of a Guest Certificate or otherwise.



I realize that II allows exchanges/AC's/Getaways to be booked with the credit card number of the person to whom a Guest Certificate is issued.  But regardless, I hope that if a new TUG forum/thread is developed for the purpose stated in this thread, consideration is given to at least stating II's rules so that whoever chooses to participate will be making an informed choice.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 10, 2013)

I certainly meant for this to be a way for members to GIVE AWAY ac's....I dont believe anyone in the thread mentioned any would be rented out for a profit.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 10, 2013)

seems like a perfect time to test out the II email they provided for questions like this =)

I shall let you know what the official II stance is on reimbursement for something like this.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 10, 2013)

I have received a reply from II that explicitly confirms reimbursement of a GC is acceptable...members are not permitted to profit above and beyond the cost per II policy.


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 10, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> I have received a reply from II that explicitly confirms reimbursement of a GC is acceptable...members are not permitted to profit above and beyond the cost per II policy.


 

BOOM! Thank you sir for confirming what some of us had unwaveringly asserted that II's sensical approach to this likely was, despite all of the yadda yadda by so many to the contrary.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 10, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> I have received a reply from II that explicitly confirms reimbursement of a GC is acceptable...members are not permitted to profit above and beyond the cost per II policy.



Brian, thank you.  I think now that you've received an answer from what can be considered an "official" source, based on you using the II email contact that they provided to TUG explicitly, the question is no longer as murky as it's been all these years.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 10, 2013)

What's this here "I-I" thingy? I got this here bill from Ar See Eye, and it ain't got no I-I on here anywhere? Whut the heck you folk jawin' about ennyhows?


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 10, 2013)

Here's a riddle: When conventional wisdom is wrong, in retrospect, was it really wisdom?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 10, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> I have received a reply from II that explicitly confirms reimbursement of a GC is acceptable...members are not permitted to profit above and beyond the cost per II policy.



Brian, Thanks for asking the question to II. Though, there are costs more than just the guest cert. ACs aren't free. The latest ones that expire in February 2014 have a cost of $214+tax. So can members be reimbursed for the cost of the AC fee also?


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 10, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Brian, Thanks for asking the question to II. Though, there are costs more than just the guest cert. ACs aren't free. The latest ones that expire in February 2014 have a cost of $214+tax. So can members be reimbursed for the cost of the AC fee also?



I think this seems to be a pretty clear yes:


TUGBrian said:


> members are not permitted to profit above and beyond the cost per II policy.



You are allowed to recoup costs.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thinking through the best way to implement, here are some thoughts. A single thread isn't ideal, it would be tough to follow and not easy to keep track of who still had an AC available and who doesn't. Leading to unnecessary PMs. Having individual threads is easier because the OP can come back and post "Taken" once their AC have been used.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 10, 2013)

I love the idea of separate threads in a sub-forum of the sightings/distressed threads. In a way, they are a just a different breed of the same distressed species (in the here's-a-week-of-vacay-I-can't-use-before-it-expires way.)

I think I've had some ACs come and go unused, and I would have been happy to give them away, if I knew I could do so easily to another Tugger without violating any II rules. I would not be willing to post in the Marketplace, because that seems much more "public" and more of a hassle that just posting here. (And, in all honestly, while I am reading Tug at least a few times a week, I've only been to the Marketplace maybe a half-dozen times since I joined.)

Thank you for the time, attention, and research in setting this up.


----------



## Safti (Sep 10, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Thinking through the best way to implement, here are some thoughts. A single thread isn't ideal, it would be tough to follow and not easy to keep track of who still had an AC available and who doesn't. Leading to unnecessary PMs. Having individual threads is easier because the OP can come back and post "Taken" once their AC have been used.



Dioxide,
I like this idea. Why can't this thread be housed on the sightings/distressed forum? After all, it is a sighting. I sighted my AC when I went to my II account and then I posted that I had received one.I was contacted directly by a TUG member and I offered up my AC at the same cost it was to me. So, TUG members check their II accounts, find an AC, post about it as a thread on the Sightings board and offer it up. Another TUG member can see this post and PM the OP. When the AC is taken then the OP can declare "taken" on the thread.  Isn't this the same as indicating that "I've put an exchange on an 18 minute hold" or "I hope a TUGger was able to pick this up"?If anything, this would encourage TUG guests to become members because there are advantages to being a member. Don't we want people to become members and move beyond the guest level?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 10, 2013)

Safti said:


> Dioxide,
> I like this idea. Why can't this thread be housed on the sightings/distressed forum? After all, it is a sighting. I sighted my AC when I went to my II account and then I posted that I had received one.I was contacted directly by a TUG member and I offered up my AC at the same cost it was to me. So, TUG members check their II accounts, find an AC, post about it as a thread on the Sightings board and offer it up. Another TUG member can see this post and PM the OP. When the AC is taken then the OP can declare "taken" on the thread.  Isn't this the same as indicating that "I've put an exchange on an 18 minute hold" or "I hope a TUGger was able to pick this up"?If anything, this would encourage TUG guests to become members because there are advantages to being a member. Don't we want people to become members and move beyond the guest level?



The only problem with them being in general Sightings forum is the threads can get lost pretty quickly. And without a separate area, I don't see people posting them. That is why a single dedicated thread would be a good idea. The thread would act as a reminder to post unused ACs, but just putting your own post in sightings may not provide that same type of reminder.

A sub forum would be ideal, but I don't know that there would be enough volume for that. Perhaps though, distressed could be segregated in to a separate subforum with the free ACs?


----------



## Safti (Sep 10, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> The only problem with them being in general Sightings forum is the threads can get lost pretty quickly. And without a separate area, I don't see people posting them. That is why a single dedicated thread would be a good idea. The thread would act as a reminder to post unused ACs, but just putting your own post in sightings may not provide that same type of reminder.
> 
> A sub forum would be ideal, but I don't know that there would be enough volume for that. Perhaps though, distressed could be segregated in to a separate subforum with the free ACs?



I had originally suggested a stickie under the sightings forum. How would this be functionally different that a separate thread?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 10, 2013)

Safti said:


> I had originally suggested a stickie under the sightings forum. How would this be functionally different that a separate thread?



A sticky is the same as a thread, it is just pinned to the top of the first page of a forum.


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 10, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> A sub forum would be ideal, but I don't know that there would be enough volume for that. Perhaps though, distressed could be segregated in to a separate subforum with the free ACs?



Boom, a Distressed sub-forum.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 10, 2013)

I did not go further in my inqury about the cost of the AC itself, i specifically asked about the GC cost.

I will ask for further clarification on the AC, but as I read it...the reply seemed to be straightforward in that II had no problem with you recovering the cost involved in the transaction.  Id be suprised if they were ok with recouping the cost of a GC...but not the cost of the exchange itself when using an AC.

As always, I am not the final word...so ill let you know what they say =)


----------



## Safti (Sep 10, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> I did not go further in my inqury about the cost of the AC itself, i specifically asked about the GC cost.
> 
> I will ask for further clarification on the AC, but as I read it...the reply seemed to be straightforward in that II had no problem with you recovering the cost involved in the transaction.  Id be suprised if they were ok with recouping the cost of a GC...but not the cost of the exchange itself when using an AC.
> 
> As always, I am not the final word...so ill let you know what they say =)



When I ask the rep I spoke with about the AC, it said there was not a problem in recovering the cost of the GC as well as the cost of the exchange.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 11, 2013)

The Rep you talked to may be right, but an entry level Rep does not have the authority to to provide a definitive answer - you need to go up the food chain for that.  You hear all kinds of stuff from the Reps - you simply cannot take it for the gospel truth.  Ask them to put some of their statements in writing, and they won't do it...


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 11, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> The Rep you talked to may be right, but an entry level Rep does not have the authority to to provide a definitive answer - you need to go up the food chain for that.  You hear all kinds of stuff from the Reps - you simply cannot take it for the gospel truth.  Ask them to put some of their statements in writing, and they won't do it...



I wouldn't necessarily expect them to put it in writing per se even if they acknowledge that it is ok. They may simply not want to publicly promote this, especially when it may not technically align with the legal language in their terms and restrictions. Different analogy but similar in an oblique way, the XYZ program, just because they don't publish it does not mean it doesn't exist.


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 11, 2013)

Duplicate post


----------



## kwindham (Sep 11, 2013)

I think it is a wonderful idea to be "generous" to those tuggers who can use it when it would be wasted.  While adhering to II rules of no profit of course.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 11, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> I wouldn't necessarily expect them to put it in writing per se even if they acknowledge that it is ok. They may simply not want to publicly promote this, especially when it may not technically align with the legal language in their terms and restrictions. Different analogy but similar in an oblique way, the XYZ program, just because they don't publish it does not mean it doesn't exist.



Agreed - That's why I said, "They may be right."  But if you are looking for a definitive answer, and get it from a low-level Rep., and then get busted by the exchange company later, the verbal statement of a low level Rep. will NOT keep you out of trouble.

Personally, I couldn't care less what people rent, but I am concerned about the renters, who may not fully understand the situation, so they can make an informed decision about renting an exchange or AC.


----------



## ace2000 (Sep 11, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> If the people who had first learned about XYZ's (long before you found TUG, by the way, in fact long before XYZ's were even called XYZ's!) hadn't chosen to "spoonfeed" the info to the rest of us, none of us would have learned enough about them to organize our thoughts on TUG so that every person eligible for them could use them.  That includes you and everyone else who, upon coming late to the party, decided that the information channel needed to be closed so that the offers wouldn't dry up for you.
> 
> TUG is demeaned, IMO, anytime insults are thrown around whenever a difference of opinion is shared.  The "Robin Hood" stupidity is one example.  Dismissing other people's opinions as "yadda yadda yadda" is another.  The most blatant is what I bolded in your post above.  Wow.  There are TUG Guests who have been here much longer than any TUG Members, who have contributed far more to the establishment and ongoing success of TUG than many TUG Members will ever contribute.  For reasons known only to them and not questionable by the rest of us, they've chosen to invest in ways other than the Membership fee.  Yet you take it upon yourself to insult them as "too cheap" to be worthy of information that you obviously do not have total control of yourself.
> 
> That's exactly the kind of demeaning commentary, the type of "community spirit" that turns some folks, good folks, away from TUG.  We all lose by it.



I second your opinion.  We should not continue to bicker over the "worthiness" of a guest on TUG and I even believe the posts that do should be reported to the moderators and then deleted.  It just presents the wrong image.  If something official is not done, we'll continue these numerous mindless debates and barbs.

Just the fact that guests cannot participate in all the benefits of TUG should be punishment enough.


----------



## thalliday (Sep 11, 2013)

I think it would be a great idea of having a section for AC giveaways.  I do however, feel it should be in a section whereby paying members only can view them.  Not because I feel that the paying members are elitest, but rather paying members are more likely to have membership with II and be more familiar with the II exchange fees,  policies, resort availability, check-in days, etc., etc.

For example, when I had contacted the TUG member about the possibility of utilizing their AC, I had a general idea of what the exchange availability was in II and therefore was able to narrow down my resort request.  My dates were Monday to Monday…so I was looking at Marriott’s (which has Monday check-ins) or Starwood -- Sun-Sun reservation and purchasing an additional day directly thru the resort.  I also informed the member I was prepared to pay the related exchange costs immediately should we find something suitable.

Had I contacted the TUG member that had the AC available..without doing my research first…  it can create a lot of extra work for them without finding something suitable and not reaching a mutually satisfactory result..thus resulting in a lot of frustration and not wanting to transfer their ACs..


----------



## Safti (Sep 11, 2013)

I hear you Thalliday and I agree with you.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 11, 2013)

thalliday said:


> ... I do however, feel it should be in a section whereby paying members only can view them.  Not because I feel that the paying members are elitest, but rather paying members are more likely to have membership with II and be more familiar with the II exchange fees,  policies, resort availability, check-in days, etc., etc.
> .....



I can tell you with 100% certainty that being a paid member here on TUG in no way makes that person more likely to have a membership with II.


----------



## sue1947 (Sep 11, 2013)

I also agree with Thalliday.   Those who are willing to let others use their AC are being generous and we should set this up with as little work for them as possible.   I think the Sightings is a logical place to look and more likely to get inquiries from people who understand what is involved and aren't looking for a cheap room (like you sometimes see in the LMRental section or bargain deals).   

Sue


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 11, 2013)

ace2000 said:


> Just the fact that guests cannot participate in all the benefits of TUG should be punishment enough.


 

But that is part of the debate, what benefits should be available to TUG members. I don't know the history of how it was arrived at that sightings and distressed are somehow more worthy of being restricted than other things, and I wonder if the Robin Hoods of TUG abhor even this elitist perk of TUG membership.

I do realize that this is all a philosophical debate, since TUGBrian's reality is all that matters at the end of the day.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 11, 2013)

sue1947 said:


> I also agree with Thalliday.   Those who are willing to let others use their AC are being generous and we should set this up with as little work for them as possible.   I think the Sightings is a logical place to look and more likely to get inquiries from people who understand what is involved and aren't looking for a cheap room (like you sometimes see in the LMRental section or bargain deals).
> 
> Sue





csxjohn said:


> I can tell you with 100% certainty that being a paid member here on TUG in no way makes that person more likely to have a membership with II.



I agree with Thalliday in wanting to minimize the work involved for those giving the AC away. The person wanting the AC should already have a good idea of what they want and have even checked to see if it is available (if possible)

I am not sure the Marketplace is where I would go to give away an AC. I don't list ads ever and don't want to put in the effort to create an add and monitor it. It seems so much simpler to just post "FREE AC" and then "TAKEN" when it is gone.

Bargain Deals makes logical sense, but not sure it fits under the Buying, Selling, and Renting parent forum. We don't want to let on that these are to be sold or rented for a profit.

Also, we do need to consider if people are more or less willing to offer them up in an open forum or a members only area. The goal here is to get the free weeks offered up to fellow Tugers, but if people aren't willing to offer them for free in an open forum, it defeats the purpose.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 11, 2013)

sue1947 said:


> I also agree with Thalliday.   Those who are willing to let others use their AC are being generous and we should set this up with as little work for them as possible.   I think the Sightings is a logical place to look and more likely to get inquiries from people who understand what is involved and aren't looking for a cheap room (like you sometimes see in the LMRental section or bargain deals).
> 
> Sue



I know I have read many complaints about some of the inquiries received in the LMRentals section. Some people seem to think that there are "vultures" out there only looking to score a great deal and not really give anything back. So I understand the sentiment.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 11, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> But that is part of the debate, what benefits should be available to TUG members. I don't know the history of how it was arrived at that sightings and distressed are somehow more worthy of being restricted than other things, and I wonder if the Robin Hoods of TUG abhor even this elitist perk of TUG membership.
> 
> I do realize that this is all a philosophical debate, since TUGBrian's reality is all that matters at the end of the day.



The TUG history lies in the rule against advertising in the public forums.  Anything that requires the details of an available interval being published (Sightings, the XYZ grid, an AC grid, etc) is restricted to the Sightings/Distressed forum so as to prevent the appearance of an ad in the public forums.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 11, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> ... Yeah ok, a sighting of II and RCI exchange availability is somehow an ad. In what reality? Maybe in the matrix or something.  Whenever someone steps over that line and posts a sighting in the public forums, the argument by the mods is that it is a perk of membership.  How can you stand for this elitism? ...



  It's the rule.  I try to rant and rave only when rules with which I disagree are proposed, when there's a chance my opinion might prevent them from being enacted.  After they're in place?  Not worth the time or energy.  With this specific rule, I happen to like that TUG isn't one gigantic ad-fest.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 11, 2013)

on topic folks...


----------



## PamMo (Sep 12, 2013)

I like the idea of being able to give away my AC's to another Tugger, and I think it would be nice to give them to newbies learning the ropes of timesharing. BUT, I found working with a newbie can take a LOT of time and hand holding when I offered free timeshares in TUG's Bargain Deals and in a TripAdvisor forum. I didn't mind, because I wanted to lower my annual MF costs, but I wouldn't want to work nearly that hard to give away an AC. I'm afraid I'm not as nice a person as many of you are.  I can imagine lots of excitable Looky Loos wanting me to search everything that's available, and try to get out of paying for reimbursement of my costs for the AC.

If you have a completely open forum where people can find "free" vacations with a google search, I think you'll get swamped. A sub forum in Sightings would be my preference on where to offer AC's for free (reimbursement). Newbies who pay the minimal fee to join TUG, generally seem to be more committed to doing their homework than the one-time posters who jump in to request help/freebies on TUG.


----------



## d2r4s (Sep 12, 2013)

*AC II certificates*

I have 3 of them and won't be using them, how do I get the info out to people on Tug.


----------



## Safti (Sep 12, 2013)

d2r4s said:


> I have 3 of them and won't be using them, how do I get the info out to people on Tug.



I'd like to know the same. I can see the link but.......

1. Where will I find the link in the future?

2. After I get to the link, where do I go from there?


----------



## attycasner (Sep 12, 2013)

*Duhhhhh - why didn't I think to donate*

Over the last few years I have let 2 or 3 of these weeks go to waste. Never again. 
And while we are at it, can we donate or exchange Marriott Vacation Points? Currenly I have 400 points that will forfeit on 12/30/13 if not used. Granted that isn't many points but it might get you 2 mid-week nights. If you are an enrolled Vacation club member, I can transfer the points to you; if you are not, you can go as a guest but I would have to book the reservation.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 12, 2013)

PamMo said:


> I like the idea of being able to give away my AC's to another Tugger, and I think it would be nice to give them to newbies learning the ropes of timesharing. BUT, I found working with a newbie can take a LOT of time and hand holding when I offered free timeshares in TUG's Bargain Deals and in a TripAdvisor forum. I didn't mind, because I wanted to lower my annual MF costs, but I wouldn't want to work nearly that hard to give away an AC. I'm afraid I'm not as nice a person as many of you are.  I can imagine lots of excitable Looky Loos wanting me to search everything that's available, and try to get out of paying for reimbursement of my costs for the AC.
> 
> If you have a completely open forum where people can find "free" vacations with a google search, I think you'll get swamped. A sub forum in Sightings would be my preference on where to offer AC's for free (reimbursement). Newbies who pay the minimal fee to join TUG, generally seem to be more committed to doing their homework than the one-time posters who jump in to request help/freebies on TUG.



These are my sentiments exactly. I am not necessarily worried about excluding non members or guests. My concern is with one-timers. People who find the forum/post/thread (whatever it may be) via a web search, have zero vested interest in timeshare and are just looking to score a deal.

I don't think vBulletin supports this, but is it possible to limit the location to people with X number of posts and/or have been registered on the TUGBBS for an X period of time?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 12, 2013)

Safti said:


> I'd like to know the same. I can see the link but.......
> 
> 1. Where will I find the link in the future?
> 
> 2. After I get to the link, where do I go from there?



I think we are still waiting on a decision by Brian. There is currently a place to put them in the Marketplace, but it will use up your ad credits. If that concerns you. Plus right now, people probably are not checking them out.

I think another good thing with a separate forum, is that we can place stickies with current known ACs and perhaps even be able to make the grid available to view. People can then indicate in their post offering an AC which type of AC it is so people can check out the grid.


----------



## MLR (Sep 12, 2013)

*I wish I understood this thread better :0)*




d2r4s said:


> I have 3 of them and won't be using them, how do I get the info out to people on Tug.



Being fairly new to TUG and an RCI member - I have no idea what this is about. I am always 'game' for a freebie - or 'nearly' free - as in paying fees - but how in the world would a non II member ever know what these AC's are and where they could be used and when? 

So, basically, any Tugger who isn't familiar with II is pretty well out, right? If so, I will cease following this particular thread.

It's amazing what we can find on Tug and how very little I actually understand about some of it, ha ha ha.


----------



## MLR (Sep 12, 2013)

*Also, where are the 'sightings?'*

Just curious. As I said before, there is a LOT of this thread that I do not understand.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 12, 2013)

MLR said:


> Being fairly new to TUG and an RCI member - I have no idea what this is about. I am always 'game' for a freebie - or 'nearly' free - as in paying fees - but how in the world would a non II member ever know what these AC's are and where they could be used and when?
> 
> So, basically, any Tugger who isn't familiar with II is pretty well out, right? If so, I will cease following this particular thread.
> 
> It's amazing what we can find on Tug and how very little I actually understand about some of it, ha ha ha.



I don't think non II members are out. If we have a means to post the grids and or other availability, you as a non II member would have a general idea of what is at least accessible. Availability is different and you would need to rely on the person donating the AC to check inventory availability for you. Some may be more willing than others to do it. As long as you are willing to travel someplace with lots of supply (like Orlando, Williamsburg or Palm Springs), availability usually isn't a concern.


----------



## Picker57 (Sep 12, 2013)

attycasner said:


> Over the last few years I have let 2 or 3 of these weeks go to waste. Never again.
> And while we are at it, can we donate or exchange Marriott Vacation Points? Currenly I have 400 points that will forfeit on 12/30/13 if not used. Granted that isn't many points but it might get you 2 mid-week nights. If you are an enrolled Vacation club member, I can transfer the points to you; if you are not, you can go as a guest but I would have to book the reservation.



I hate to (once again) display my ignorance, but I'm totally unfamiliar with the AC "thingy".  As a Shell member, I'm evidently an II member also, but I've not seen any references to these Accommodation Certificates. Is it something that comes from having actually deposited a week with II?  Is there more relevant information on the II site? Would this be a good place to start 'getting smart'?   Also, can points be used for short stays (hotel, etc.)? Thanks for any information about these.  
                 ...............Zach


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 12, 2013)

Picker57 said:


> I hate to (once again) display my ignorance, but I'm totally unfamiliar with the AC "thingy".  As a Shell member, I'm evidently an II member also, but I've not seen any references to these Accommodation Certificates. Is it something that comes from having actually deposited a week with II?  Is there more relevant information on the II site? Would this be a good place to start 'getting smart'?   Also, can points be used for short stays (hotel, etc.)? Thanks for any information about these.
> ...............Zach



Check out the Surprise Bonus Week [II] thread, there is a lot you can learn there about AC.


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 12, 2013)

attycasner said:


> Over the last few years I have let 2 or 3 of these weeks go to waste. Never again.
> And while we are at it, can we donate or exchange Marriott Vacation Points? Currenly I have 400 points that will forfeit on 12/30/13 if not used. Granted that isn't many points but it might get you 2 mid-week nights. If you are an enrolled Vacation club member, I can transfer the points to you; if you are not, you can go as a guest but I would have to book the reservation.


 
Isn't there a Marriott points rental website that a TUGger created where you can get rent your points?


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 12, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> ...I don't think vBulletin supports this, but is it possible to limit the location to people with X number of posts and/or have been registered on the TUGBBS for an X period of time?



You can do this on an individual basis if you like.  I had a good GPS to give away and put it on the bargain deals.  I stipulated that if you are a paying TUG member, contact me.  I found a taker, a member, the same day.


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 12, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't think vBulletin supports this, but is it possible to limit the location to people with X number of posts and/or have been registered on the TUGBBS for an X period of time?


 

vBulletin does support post count-based restrictions. On that forum over yonder, they have a Political forum that has a minimum post requirement before you can access it. But might it create incentive for post-padding? Perhaps not, if the minimum is set low enough.

I do like the concept of minimum registration time (say, 3 months), but don't know if that is possible. Sure, timeshare veterans who are new to TUG would be out of luck, but I doubt any solution will be 100% optimal.

I just noticed your "and/or". Hm, that would be interesting, say, minimum 3 months on TUG and 10 posts.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 12, 2013)

attycasner said:


> Over the last few years I have let 2 or 3 of these weeks go to waste. Never again.
> And while we are at it, can we donate or exchange Marriott Vacation Points? Currenly I have 400 points that will forfeit on 12/30/13 if not used. Granted that isn't many points but it might get you 2 mid-week nights. If you are an enrolled Vacation club member, I can transfer the points to you; if you are not, you can go as a guest but I would have to book the reservation.





Beefnot said:


> Isn't there a Marriott points rental website that a TUGger created where you can get rent your points?



Check out VacationPointExchange.com, developed and maintained by TUGgers GregT and StevenTing.


----------



## castleo (Sep 13, 2013)

*ACs  and Those Wanting to Exchange*

I have an II AC and will probably use it, I can let people know. I have till Feb.  But I also have a lot of RCI points and deposits at II, Trading Places, VRI, etc.  I would be willing to do an exchange or maybe two for next year if you have a place that interests me.   I also have Eagle Village in Peninsula for Sept 14 for one week that I will not be able to use if someone wants to make me an offer.


                                  Rich  castleo@aol.com


----------



## Beefnot (Sep 13, 2013)

I think we will want to have very strict guidelines around advertising of ACs, or this could go sideways. No public bartering for exchanges, no asking for someone to "make an offer". TUG would not want to be construed as implicitly endorsing ACs to be used for profit or for bartering.  All discussions around their redemption should be via PM.


----------

